# Fire Suppression



## Tim Cannon (Aug 15, 2013)

Have a data processing room that is not fire rated.  They are now putting in a fire suppression system.  My question is; on the door openings do they need a full seal or only door seals with no threshold as is typical for fire rating.  It is on a Naval Base so federal codes would apply.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

Is this a gas fire supression system, if yes the room in most cases has to be tight enough to hold a minimum gas percent for a predetermined time. See NFPA 2001 for details, a fan door test is required to determine if the room is tight enough to hold the gas. The smaller the room the more difficult it is to hold the gas.


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2013)

Tim Cannon said:
			
		

> Have a data processing room that is not fire rated.  They are now putting in a fire suppression system.  My question is; on the door openings do they need a full seal or only door seals with no threshold as is typical for fire rating.  It is on a Naval Base so federal codes would apply.


Welcome

As long as the room passes the door fan test, I do not believe any special door is required


----------



## midwestFCO (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree with the other two.  Small rooms have a hard time passing with even the smallest leak of air.


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2013)

only thing I am finding in 2001, may be missing something though

5.3.4    To prevent loss of agent through openings to adjacent hazards or work areas, openings shall be permanently sealed or equipped with automatic closures. Where reasonable confinement of agent is not practicable, protection shall be expanded to include the adjacent connected hazards or work areas, or additional agent shall be introduced into the protected enclosure using an extended discharge configuration.


----------



## Tim Cannon (Aug 15, 2013)

I will seal it as if it were STC55...


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2013)

Tim Cannon said:
			
		

> I will seal it as if it were STC55...


So welcome again

So how are you involved in all this?

Designer inspector fire extinguishing company etc??


----------



## Tim Cannon (Aug 15, 2013)

I do hardware for a building supply company.  Oh, and I am also a Charterboat Captain (100ton USCG Master).

Bays to Oceans Charters and Piloting - Bays to Oceans Charters and Piloting


----------



## fireguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Tim Cannon said:
			
		

> I will seal it as if it were STC55...


What is STC55 ?

And if this room has ceiling tile, they will need to be held in place with clips.  If not, the space above the tile will need to be added to the size of the room.

Most of the system suppliers will design the tank size, pipe size and the nozzle position.


----------



## Tim Cannon (Aug 15, 2013)

fireguy said:
			
		

> What is STC55 ?And if this room has ceiling tile, they will need to be held in place with clips.  If not, the space above the tile will need to be added to the size of the room.
> 
> Most of the system suppliers will design the tank size, pipe size and the nozzle position.


     STC is sound transmission control, we do a lot of it here because of the jet noise.


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2013)

So welcome again

So how are you involved in all this?

Designer inspector fire extinguishing company etc??


----------



## north star (Aug 16, 2013)

*& &*

Sounds like NAS Oceana !

*& &*


----------



## Tim Cannon (Aug 29, 2013)

Oceana, Dam Neck (seal team 6), Little Creek, Fort Story in Va. Beach; NAS, NSA, and NOB, Norfolk; Langley(cia), and several others over in Hampton-Newport News.  There are 15 different bases within 40 miles of our office.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 29, 2013)

Since it is a NAVFAC project you need to look at UFC 3-600-01 and UFC 3-600-10N.  There are also differences if it is SIPR or NIPR.  Are you a contractor or design professional?


----------



## Tim Cannon (Sep 11, 2013)

10-4 that is in all of the specs... as are several others.  We have to account for blast resistance, anti terrorism, and STC.


----------

